# Brasilia RR45, how good?



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

There are several RR45's for sale s/h at the moment, but how good were they and where do they come in the pecking order of quality grinders?

Richard


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends on the budget you have ...and the price they are , and what you want from your grinder.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Solid workhorse, Super Jolly grind quality when everything's working well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The fiorenzato in the for sale section is a good buy at £125


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They are a good grinder for the money but...

They are often plagued by static which there are fixes for but can be a PITA so solve. A lot of grinders can have a static problem but it seems to be particularly prevalent with the rr45. Try a search for "rr45 static" I think there are a couple of threads on it.

You also want to make sure you get the 80step version as the 40step version can be a bit limiting when dialling in.

All that said, as CC said the fiorenzato is a good buy, so why not go for that?


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

@coffeechap I see you originally owned the F5. Is it possible to get a replacement main switch?

Richard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You asked the questions on the one for 145, the one at 125 looks in really decent condition is the match of an sj and doesn't suffer the same static issues that the rr45 does, you will struggle to find a better grinder for that money


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are two in the for sale section


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I hadn't seen the one that is several weeks old. He's asking £170 unless he's now dropped. The one that you originally owned started at £145 but he's now dropped it to £125. Do you know whether it originally was a manual version or one with a timer?

Richard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unless the whole switch assembly was changed it was a timer, a new switch can be bought easy enough


----------

